# I Found A Breeder! :d



## Sheka (Apr 22, 2005)

i was just browsing the forum and then *BAMB* i saw the foxburrow kennels link, i clicked it and im sooo happy with the breeder's website! ITS PERFECT!  They look like true dog lovers and they passed my breeder test but i really want your oppinions  so heres the link and check it out 
http://www.foxburrowkennels.com/gold_home.htm

   thanks in advance! ,
Fransheska


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

$1200 is fine as long as the pedigree warrants it and they are show quality Goldens....$3000 for their ENGLISH lines is RIDICULOUS!!! I wouldnt buy from them...


----------



## Sheka (Apr 22, 2005)

oh my goodness! i didnt read that part! *GASP*!! thats alot of money 
well..back to the drawing board lol :doh:


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

If you give some clue as to which country you are from and which part of it you live in, you might actually get some recommendations on a kennel or two.
BTW, what are your criteria for a breeding kennel and what type of Golden are you seeking? Just curious...


----------



## Sheka (Apr 22, 2005)

no my criteria for a kennel is not the type of golden, i think i may actualy be judging these breeders to stricly by how long its taking me to find a perfect one lol  all i want is a healthy, happy, pupppy with healthy happy parents in a healthy happy enviorment with a smart breeder Lol


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Ummm, I didn't see a pedigree listed on that site of the dogs. That is one place you don't wanna over look. Could be there, but I sure didn't see it.


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

we got Bear from shannon goldens in iowa. they are more for sport, hunting than show. very beautiful with good bloodlines. check out the sight... it has lots of information http://www.shannongoldens.com 
i beleive it 400 for males and 500 for females


----------



## Jake-1 (Dec 12, 2007)

*FYI: Foxburrow Kennels is a puppy mill*

My parents have been looking for a Golden Retriever and found Foxburrow Kennels in Oregon, which initially looked good. Appearances deceived in this case, however, as their website is carefully designed to disguise the fact that Diana Cheadle, the woman running it, doesn't provide certifications or pedigrees for her dogs. 

After repeated e-mail exchanges in which my parents asked if her dog certification, she always said yes, until today, when my parents were making plans to actually buy the dog. She admitted she had no certifications, and she wanted to meet them at the airport in Oregon rather than letting them drive to her kennel. That made them wonder about the initial exchange of e-mails at well, because they wanted a female dog and Cheadle initially said she didn't have one, but encouraged them to take a male instead. They refused, and a female somehow appeared. 

Cheadle's goal is to manipulate your emotions; she won't let you see the kennel because it probably looks like a factory. This person bought a puppy from them and paid in cash and emotions. His or her site is the fifth hit on Google for "Foxburrow Kennels;" I wish I had searched for negative reviews before my parents invested so much time and energy in e-mail exchanges. I'm posting here because I found this site on Google as well and want to warn whoever else might be considering buying a puppy from them. Their specious website looks professional even though the operation isn't.

Be warned. 

-Jake


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Sheka, Your best bet is to ask tons of questions to all the great breeders on this foruam and then go from there! Good Luck!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The website looks pretty but there is really very little information about the dogs, the kennel or the owners. There isn't even an address for the establishment. 

Most reputable breeders will offer names, pedigrees, and clearance information as well as some background on themselves. All of these things are missing from the website. You can't check the credentials of the people or dogs in question because they haven't provided any. 

Buyer Beware.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Jake-1 said:


> My parents have been looking for a Golden Retriever and found Foxburrow Kennels in Oregon, which initially looked good. Appearances deceived in this case, however, as their website is carefully designed to disguise the fact that Diana Cheadle, the woman running it, doesn't provide certifications or pedigrees for her dogs.
> 
> After repeated e-mail exchanges in which my parents asked if her dog certification, she always said yes, until today, when my parents were making plans to actually buy the dog. She admitted she had no certifications, and she wanted to meet them at the airport in Oregon rather than letting them drive to her kennel. That made them wonder about the initial exchange of e-mails at well, because they wanted a female dog and Cheadle initially said she didn't have one, but encouraged them to take a male instead. They refused, and a female somehow appeared.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jake for sharing. This post will be here for everyone that searches this puppymill on this forum.


----------



## Jake-1 (Dec 12, 2007)

*You're welcome*

You're welcome WRT the warning; one of my parents might also post in the not-too-distant future for advice regarding breeders, particularly in the Northwest. 

-Jake


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Karen (2SweetGoldens) is in the Northwest. I'm not sure if all of her pups are spoken for...I wished I lived closer as I would have loved to get one of Lexi's pups.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> The website looks pretty but there is really very little information about the dogs, the kennel or the owners. There isn't even an address for the establishment.
> 
> Most reputable breeders will offer names, pedigrees, and clearance information as well as some background on themselves. All of these things are missing from the website. You can't check the credentials of the people or dogs in question because they haven't provided any.
> 
> Buyer Beware.


Some of us don;t post that publically but will make it available privately.


----------



## ks02 (Oct 11, 2007)

> we got Bear from shannon goldens in iowa. they are more for sport, hunting than show. very beautiful with good bloodlines. check out the sight... it has lots of information Shannon Golden Retriever Puppies - Iowa Litters
> i beleive it 400 for males and 500 for females


Don't mean to hijack, but I got Cooper from there as well! Steve was so helpful, and I feel so comfortable with everything. I have only had Coop for about a month, but everything's been great so far! As far as I know, both males and females were 400, but I was only looking for a male, so I'm not sure. Is Guyver Bear's dad?


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

I know that the original post was in 2007 but this just happens in the last couple of weeks Diana Cheadle is having her daughter going by the name of Amanda Metsger not sure of the spelling. buy puppies out of the news paper and selling then for $1800. claiming that the puppies are of her breeding. Here is a copy of a post that was just added to our local post. She also has 5 complaints and a "F" rating from the BBB.








User Rating: _1_ out of 5 stars *by  Walter  *

_07/23/2010_ July 2010 WOW Please read my review of Diana Cheadle and Foxburrow Kennels in Canby Oregon. I bought a puppy from my daughter and love her so much I wanted another playmate for my puppy. Looking online, because I wanted a different bloodline, I came upon the Foxburrow Website. Since i only live about twenty miles away from the kennel i wanted to look at the puppies that Diana said she currently had available. I contacted my daughter, to come and look at them with me to help me decide because she knows the breed very well. 
We got to the kennel and Diana daughter, came out holding one of the puppies my daughter had just sold to her the day before! for 500 dollars as pet quality, and including paperwork for full registration. But, Diana had told me the available puppy was out of her dam and sire/what a scam. The daughter had gone to my daughters home and given her a fictitious name and actually told my daughter that she and her husband wanted two puppies to be lifelong siblings, and gave a big story about that the puppies would be well loved.
As a matter of fact Diana Cheadle had quoted me a price of 1800 dollars as show quality. Have you been scamed by Diana? Please write a review. 
we got one puppy back, but have been told the other puppy was already sold, it looks like someone wanted a puppy and she did not have the right one so she tried to say our puppies came from her dogs. How sad that you have to be that desperate for money that you have to be this heartless, and uncaring.
We need to get together and stop this woman and her family.​


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

If true, this makes me sick. I visited the Foxburrow Kennels website and it certainly lacks any of the usual info about the kennel breeding stock... perhaps they have none? They appear to push air freighting (keeping purchasers at a distance) and the lofty prices they're asking are definitely high enough to cover the cost of purchasing a Golden puppy locally, if that is indeed all their 'kennel' consists of, leaving plenty left-over for a fat profit. If they are basically charging $1800 to $3000 for puppies without any papers (which would obviously disclose the puppy's true origin, unless their fraud is even more complex to include falsifying litters with the AKC)... I gotta wonder who would pay so much money for a puppy without papers and never viewing the dam and sire's background? Also, I couldn't seem to find any pictures of their kennels? Rather odd. Could someone else check the website and see if you can find any photos of their kennels or breeding stock??


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

didnt even bother too look at the date of the OP so nevermind lol


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

GoldenJona...
Uh, the original post is three years old! Did you read the whole thread? The person that brought this old thread back up is referring to a scam concerning the kennel mentioned in the original posting. I'm sure the OP has long since gotten a puppy.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

The reason I brought this back up is that this so called kennel/breeder is so that people looking for puppies and come to this sight might see this post and stay clear of this kennel.

puppy buyers need to have this type of info to keep informed am I wrong?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Whiskey, thanks for bringing this to our attention. Who could possibly even imagine somebody doing this?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

whiskey creek goldens said:


> The reason I brought this back up is that this so called kennel/breeder is so that people looking for puppies and come to this sight might see this post and stay clear of this kennel.
> 
> puppy buyers need to have this type of info to keep informed am I wrong?


No you are right. Any and all information that can be made available is good thing if we want to crack down on puppy millers.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

OMG! Bernese Mt. Goldens? Really? Where's PG?

http://www.foxburrowkennels.com/


> We purposely selected the sweetest and *smallest* Golden female Mom to bring down the size of these sweethearts


Poor girl!


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.cotonjolie.com/

http://www.foxburrowsamoyeds.com/

Did you see the Arctic English Goldens too?


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

I also brought this up for other unsuspecting breeders as it dose not matter if you sell a puppy on limited reg. She would breed it anyway. You have to be very careful when homing your puppies. I think I might start taking copies of drivers licenses.  

It seems that she will breed anything with a golden. It is so sad for our beautiful breed. It brakes my heart!!!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Is she even a kennel operation at all? It almost appears she might be some type of broker or distribution center or re-seller for other kennels. There are so many different breeds and 'blends' and yet there appears to be no photos of her kennels or golden or coton breeding stock... I saw a single picture of a 'white' golden under the heading of British Sire with no name or other hint at identity. Plenty of Sammies but is it her or someone elses? Also it appears she cut-n-pastes from one website to the other in some cases such as the procedures for purchasing a puppy... did you read it? they basically don't want you picking up the puppy anywhere but at the airport. I'm surprised that one woman got to their house to see the puppy. This is one bizarre set-up and smells of a multi-breeder scam. Does anyone know precisely what is going on with this kennel and its operations and all the websites?


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

I hope to get more information in a couple of days. It dose seem that she is giving false information about the puppies lineage. I hope to get proof in the next couple of days. 

I was first made aware of this kennel when a person who was going to buy a puppy from her contacted me about my current litter. Evidently she was going to buy a puppy for $2000.00 but then did some research and decided that something was not quite right. 

While talking to this buyer I told her is sounded more like a Broker deal and not one of her breeding though she was passing the puppy off as her breeding.

Then a couple of days later I was contacted by a breeder friend and she told me the story I posted before. We need to get the word out to buyers and breeders so that we make it harder for this to continue.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> OMG! Bernese Mt. Goldens? Really? Where's PG?



My guess is hunched over the bowl vomiting non-stop. Truly sickening website/breeder/broker/whatever.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> My guess is hunched over the bowl vomiting non-stop. Truly sickening website/breeder/broker/whatever.


Bingo.  + :yuck: = PG's frame of mind right now. There are so many things about this entire thread that leave me feeling ill.


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

i'm so confused by some of these designer dogs. what's the market for them? especially when they're thousands of dollars. do they find homes (buyers) for all of their pups (merchandise)? how can they reliably say the average lifespan of the 'arctic english golden' is 15 years?


----------



## RazorbackGolden (Mar 3, 2010)

Anyone actually have a physical address for her? I'd like to report her.

If you really want to, you can pay the post office to get her address, its completely legal.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

You can Google their phone number to get the physical address.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

http://local.yahoo.com/info-3786110...s-foxburrow-kennels-canby?tab=reviews#reviews


----------



## RazorbackGolden (Mar 3, 2010)

Can we report her to the local police for doing this? Not many things really pissed me off. But this is one of them.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, did anyone look at her older, trainned goldens?? Who knew that you can skip that messy puppy period and all that terrible work by paying someone else to do it for you? And you even get the choice of a 3, 6, 9, or 12 month 'program'! That's a steal, all for the low low price of $5000.00...... and you don't even have to bond with your own dog...... Sad thing is, someone out there probably thinks it's a good idea! :doh: But on the other hand, maybe she'll accept kids into her program.....lol


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

I am trying to encourage the two victims in this case to report her to the police. However I do not know how much good it would do. It might be best to report her to animal control??


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

boo.and.hanna said:


> i'm so confused by some of these designer dogs. what's the market for them? especially when they're thousands of dollars. do they find homes (buyers) for all of their pups (merchandise)? how can they reliably say the average lifespan of the 'arctic english golden' is 15 years?



Because some people will believe any thing you tell them. And at the prices they charge even if they sell just 1/3 of the pups they are way ahead financially. Then they can just place, turn into shelters or add these pups to their breeding program.
And of course they can not reliably claim what the lifespan is of any oof these designer breeds but then again they are not providing ANY reliable information, are they?


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

That's true, and to claim that a "British White" will not get the cancers that the American goldens get......and lets not forget the claim that Bern. Mtn. Dogs live to only 7 yrs old (my sister has one that's 8, hmmm I guess it must be a Bern Mtn Golden then?? lol). People will believe anything. I once convinced a group of tourists I was guiding on a trail ride that we had herds of albino bears running around the forests here.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

"British White Goldens"... "Bernese Mt. Goldens"... "Arctic English Goldens"....  :yuck: This is truly sickening!!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

eeneymeanymineymo said:


> http://local.yahoo.com/info-3786110...s-foxburrow-kennels-canby?tab=reviews#reviews


I don't know how many here have actually stop to read these stories link to above but this one (below) tells me its highly likely this woman has no breeding stock at all and is not a real kennel... Reprint below:
*by **kathy*
01/27/2009 
I was browsing looking at puppys on line and went to Foxburrow Kennels..To my amazement looking at the photos I see MY DOG on her site listed as her British Dam...This is in Jan 09..I'm not sure how long she has had that photo up...I also wonder how many people bought puppys from her thinking my dog was the mother..My dog came from a breeder in Canada...I don't know where Diana got my dogs photo...I was in shock, she didn't even change the background..It was taken in my livingroom 2 years ago at Christmas time..When I contacted Diana she said she had no idea how it got there!!!! Give me a break!!Finally she has taken the photo down..Beware if you bought a puppy from her thinking the British Dam on her site was the mother of your pup! You may contact me at [email protected] if you think you might have gotten a pup thinking the Dam was the mother of your puppy..I have contacted the Better Business Bureau in her state..Internet fraud!


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.nextdaypets.com/directory/dogs/6889e7b1-4171.aspx

I wasn't aware that Arctic Goldens were "show potential"....


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

RazorbackGolden said:


> Can we report her to the local police for doing this? Not many things really pissed me off. But this is one of them.


You can report her to the Oregon Humane society (http://www.oregonhumane.org/). Since it appears animals are sick in her care or she may be a broker they should have a case for investigation. The more people report her the better.


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

from the nextday pets link where she describes the health of the arctic goldens:



> They are beautiful, disease resistant due to the bloodline shakeup along with the elimination of the American Golden, as is replaced by the English version. Cancers be gone.


SHE CURED CANCER!!!!!!! boom. done.  nobel prize.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

I sent her a message and asked how she can guarantee the health of these puppies if this is her first litter as she states in the ad. No answer of course.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

please let us know if you get a reply it would be interesting to here her answer


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Finally :

Humane society nursing seized dogs back to health | KATU.com - Portland News, Sports, Traffic Weather and Breaking News - Portland, Oregon - Portland, Oregon | Local & Regional


Diana Cheadle and Foxborrow.

http://local.yahoo.com/info-37861102-golden-retriever-breeders-foxburrow-kennels-canby


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Well at least this one got what she had coming. I feel terrible for the animals involved and hope she gets to spend as much time in a cage as these dogs did.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Those poor dogs. There are several Goldens seen in the news video.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Yay! Did anyone here report her? I sent the link to the humane society but never got a response...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

jackie_hubert said:


> Yay! Did anyone here report her? I sent the link to the humane society but never got a response...


Animal Control offices and local humane societies typically will not contact a complainant, particularly if it is a "general complaint" or a "heads up - check this out" sort of contact. They will contact them if the party had actual involvment with, or was in some way harmed by the offender.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Animal Control offices and local humane societies typically will not contact a complainant, particularly if it is a "general complaint" or a "heads up - check this out" sort of contact. They will contact them if the party had actual involvment with, or was in some way harmed by the offender.


We send an email to indicate that the complaint has been received but it really doesn't matter. Just wondering how much it took to start the investigation.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

jackie_hubert said:


> We send an email to indicate that the complaint has been received but it really doesn't matter. Just wondering how much it took to start the investigation.


Hard to say with this case, as several OR breeders, as well as puppy buyers, have been complaining about her for some time.


----------

